# Cloud Desktop App - MEGASync alternative?



## McMoneysack91 (Aug 5, 2021)

Dear friends,

I hope that this is the correct category for this post.

As a Linux user I work a lot with MEGA Sync from mega.nz. On their website it offers binary packages (.rpm, .deb, .tar etc.) for the largest Linux Distros like Ubuntu, Mint, Debian, SUSE, Arch, etc. Using Debian, I simply download the .deb package and install it via Gdebi.

However, I cannot find MEGA for FreeBSD. In fact, there is the source code on GitHUB. Do I assume correctly, that MEGASync can be compiled from source for FreeBSD?

If not, do you know any alternative cloud service that has a desktop app and quite decent space? I actually do not need those 50GB or 20GB that MEGA offers. I could do with 5G just as well. I am mainly storing tables and data sheets and PDFs.

I am really curious about your answers, since at the moment this is a huge blockade for me to switch to FreeBSD.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 5, 2021)

McMoneysack91 said:


> I cannot find MEGA for FreeBSD.


There are two command line applications  in ports, net/megacmd and net/megatools.

If you are looking for a GUI  application there seems to be none in ports. You could try building from source.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 7, 2021)

McMoneysack91 said:


> … MEGA for FreeBSD. …



Work in progress: <https://old.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/o7px9b/-/h6pcc3d/?context=3>


----------

